# Chela OD (Talons) & Captain Bit (Bit Commander)



## Dali (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm still learning and while not as clean as you guys, I'm getting a bit better.

Changing my solder to 63-37 will make my next ones way cleaner. I also just got 3PDT Breakout Board that will also help. Frankly, I was just too lazy to start again those once I got "real" pots that I could solder on the board.

The Squip (Captain Bit)




The Claw (Chela, Talons)


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks good Dali !  the more you build it will get better, keep it up!

Mike


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 12, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks great!  First Chela build I've seen.  I have one in the queue.  How do you like it?  Has a ton of gain, right?  Are the tone controls tuned to your liking?  I'm going to put a switch on mine to take the diodes out and lower the gain so it can also be used as a clean boost.


----------



## Dali (Nov 13, 2019)

Don't laugh at my playing... I'm just making some sounds.


----------



## Barry (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice looking builds!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 13, 2019)

Where did you get those jacks?  They're crap.  Seriously, plugs will get stuck in them or fall out.


----------



## Dali (Nov 14, 2019)

I hear you @Chuck D. Bones ! I already bought better ones from Tayda. Same for my pots. All thrown away those AlieExpress China crap...

The more you know...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 14, 2019)

Sorry if I sounded a little harsh before.  I removed that jack from a Chibson.  Decent body & neck, crap electronics.  My daughter's Squier Affinity Strat came with that same shitty jack in it.


----------



## Dali (Nov 14, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Sorry if I sounded a little harsh before.



Don't feel sorry. I'm the Canadian after all...  

You just warned me about crappy parts (they are). I have a Hummingbird/Woodpecker 99% built but waiting for a non-crappy 2N6027 bought on eBay so as I gain little experience I understand the value of quality parts. I never felt you were rude. You're helpful.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 14, 2019)

Good luck with your eBay purchase.  Getting semiconductors from eBay sellers has been pretty hit & miss for me.  Lately I have been lucky.  I have a buttload of 2N1308s coming in today, can't wait to test 'em.


----------

